# That 40# Bow Did it again!



## SELFBOW (Jan 30, 2011)

Got my 1st hog of 2011 today. 15 yd shot slight quartering to me got penetration thru n thru. Trail was light but ended 200 yds out. Marty came to me and helped me trail the last 100 yds or so.

The Kenny McKenzie Custom makes meat again!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 30, 2011)

Good job Martin...and Marty.


----------



## Night Wing (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweet! Judging from it's size, looks to be a young one. Nice and tender. Should be excellent eating.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 30, 2011)

Good job Martin. Had company or I would have hunted with you fellers today.RC


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 30, 2011)

Good job man!


----------



## Necedah (Jan 30, 2011)

Way to stickem Martin!
Congratulations!

Dave


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking Good, 
Way to make some Meat, I cam smell the BBQ up here already


----------



## olchevy (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 31, 2011)

That photo makes it look smaller than it is.  I'd say 90# easy.  Had a great time, even though I didn't see a hog.  Covered lots of areas scouting.  Crossed several off our list, and put asteriks next to others.  The water is much lower than this time last year, so the patterns are off.  They are also still feeding on water oak acorns.  I saw some still dropping last weekend, so there are still plenty to be had.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 31, 2011)

Great pig Martin.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations Martin, nice one!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 31, 2011)

Way to go Martin!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 31, 2011)

Weeeedoggy, nice job on the shootin and trackin.


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 31, 2011)

Fine lookin' swine.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations !


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 31, 2011)

WTG, good job on the trailing.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 31, 2011)

I would get rid of that bow if it keeps killing things. Good shooting Martin. Mike


----------



## Bowana (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats on the pork!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations Martin. Fine hog and good shot!


----------



## bownarrow (Jan 31, 2011)

good job, just proves again that good shot placement makes more difference than heavy draw weight


----------



## dpoole (Jan 31, 2011)

congrat !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrates on the piggy Martin!!!!! You're already getting the next video ready!!!!! Cool beans!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jan 31, 2011)

Great job Martin.  I got to get to where I remember your phone #.  I thought it was you tho!


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 31, 2011)

congrats Martin, what kinda head did you run through her ?


----------



## gurn (Jan 31, 2011)

Man thats great. Good job. Glad ta here good reports with the lighter weight bows. I'm thinkin I might need ta step down ah bit.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 31, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> congrats Martin, what kinda head did you run through her ?



Magnus 2 on a 125 gr screw in  for 250 total up front on a full length GT 1535.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 31, 2011)

Good Job!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2011)

congrats on the pig martin!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats Martin


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 1, 2011)

good deal !!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 1, 2011)

Did ya miss the heart? Must of been close to it by the picture. Mike


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 1, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Did ya miss the heart? Must of been close to it by the picture. Mike



He shaved the very back of the heart, clipped the nearside lung, through the diaphram and into the liver, and poked out the far side.  He was worried cause he didn't think he got enough penetration.  He sent me this photo, and I told him I thought it would be enough.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 1, 2011)

Dead pig running. Thanks Marty. Mike


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 1, 2011)

Good job martin.  Like that beard you got going too.  Can't wait to grow me one in 20 yrs.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 1, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> That photo makes it look smaller than it is.  I'd say 90# easy.



You sure it isn't Martin that's making the pig look small?


----------



## markland (Feb 1, 2011)

Danggit Martin, put that 200gr Phantom on there and you won't have to worry about using the adaptor!   Dang hard headed folks!!!  LOL  Nice kill, thanks for the txt, especially when I was tied up and could not go anywhere!!  Argh!


----------



## Ellbow (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats on your first 2011 hog! Nice shooting Buckbacks!
El


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 1, 2011)

Way to go, Martin!


----------



## kennym (Feb 1, 2011)

GOOD JOB Martin and Marty!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 1, 2011)

markland said:


> Danggit Martin, put that 200gr Phantom on there and you won't have to worry about using the adaptor!   Dang hard headed folks!!!  LOL  Nice kill, thanks for the txt, especially when I was tied up and could not go anywhere!!  Argh!



Bring me a pack next week!




Barry Duggan said:


> You sure it isn't Martin that's making the pig look small?



Barry I put on quite a few lbs thru the holidays. It's easily seen in my face but I'm working on getting my figure back now




rapid fire said:


> Good job martin.  Like that beard you got going too.  Can't wait to grow me one in 20 yrs.



That beard is about to go , it's a wintertime thing for me


----------



## markland (Feb 2, 2011)

I might just have to do that!  Know about the beard as well, got my "winterflage" as I call it, going on as well, but as soon as it starts to warm up will go back to the gotee again!  See ya soon!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I put on quite a few lbs thru the holidays. It's easily seen in my face but I'm working on getting my figure back now



Been doing the same thing myself. A little extra here and there just helps keep us warm thru the winter, at least that's my story.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 2, 2011)

My problem is I don't get rid of them extra lbs during the summer!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2011)

markland said:


> Know about the beard as well, got my "winterflage" as I call it, going on as well.../QUOTE]
> 
> Before my beard turned grey, I thought of it as good camo too. Now my "friends" tell me it looks more like a heavy frost on a cow tur#.


----------



## markland (Feb 2, 2011)

I heard that Barry, getting some grey in mine as well, just creates more of a break up pattern for now!  LOL
Oh "facialflage" is another term I use as well that my wife is very familiar with, but she loves the beard and does not want me to cut it off, but dang it sure does get itchy when it get's long!
Sorry to hijack Martin!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 2, 2011)

markland said:


> Sorry to hijack Martin!



No problem mine is gone as of last night!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats! Nice hog and shot!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 2, 2011)

Good deal Martin!  I went lookin' for one of them yesterday, but never came across any.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 2, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Good deal Martin!  I went lookin' for one of them yesterday, but never came across any.



I am usually out there on Mondays and Marty usually gets out there then as well. We had decided this week to go on Sunday cause of the rain on Monday. I am goin tomorrow pm


----------

